# Latrodectus Buy!!!



## Tenebris 13 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new in this page, so i have looking for some Latrodectus; but i haven't find anything :s

So I call to all people how can sell/gift me latrodectus specimens. I want to now all the specimens that you can offer me. 
I already have one Latrodectus Mactans in my home for 2 years, so I now the basic things.

I live in Montreal/Canada. 

I will waiting your response! Thanks.


----------



## Venom (Apr 11, 2011)

You can find more species of widow spiders either here, in the "For Sale/ Trade" subforum, or at the dealership www.tarantulaspiders.com .


----------



## VinceG (Apr 11, 2011)

Tenebris 13 said:


> Hi, I'm new in this page, so i have looking for some Latrodectus; but i haven't find anything :s
> 
> So I call to all people how can sell/gift me latrodectus specimens. I want to now all the specimens that you can offer me.
> I already have one Latrodectus Mactans in my home for 2 years, so I now the basic things.
> ...


Go visit TarantulaCanada's website, they recently received an order of Latrodectus, and they live really near you! They got some L.Hasselti, L.Mactans and L. mactans mexicanus, which are really nice species!


----------

